# Diabetes Support Advent Calendar 2011



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2011)

This year's calendar is a 'celebration' of all those 'diabetic' luxuries made especially for us!  Here's what's behind the first door:


----------



## vince13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh My !!    That DOES look yummy - HOW much did you say it cost ??


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 1, 2011)

me no like - not naughty - so I'm gonna throw myself on the floor and have a tantrum and sulk


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 1, 2011)

looks really yummy for me i dont know how exciting is for graham


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2011)

Slurp! Day 2 is some delicious diabetic jam!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 2, 2011)

Eeeeeew! Nasty! Give me home made any day. Fraction of the sugar and tastes of something!

Could have gone for a Berry-based Super Jam I suppose...


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 2, 2011)

This is hilarious Northerner, love it.  All very tongue in cheek ish


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> This is hilarious Northerner, love it.  All very tongue in cheek ish



Absolutely! I do hope no-one is tempted to rush out and buy any of this stuff!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 2, 2011)

Jessica was bought some 'diabetic' fudge once.  I said thanks but don't get it again (it was my dad so am allowed to say that to him) and so I ate it all, all at once.  

Bad move.


----------



## imtrying (Dec 2, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Absolutely! I do hope no-one is tempted to rush out and buy any of this stuff!



what do you mean???!! I've got my diabetic xmas chocolate at the ready!! lol


----------



## KateR (Dec 2, 2011)

I was looking at an energy drink that my non diabetic son was drinking yesterday and it contained 30gm of sugar!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2011)

KateR said:


> I was looking at an energy drink that my non diabetic son was drinking yesterday and it contained 30gm of sugar!



Isn't that called 'treacle'?


----------



## Lady Willpower (Dec 2, 2011)

My brother in law brought me some of those chocs once and I had to tell him not to buy any more. Apart from the fat content they nearly blew the seat of my trousers off!!!!!!  I remember when the new type first came out with Maltose? in it. I was chatting to my diabetic consultant and he mentioned that he, and his secretary and nurses all had complimentary boxes to try just before they came onto the market. He told me that, the next day in the office, they were all looking a bit uncomfortable and rather 'shy'. It turned out that they all had the side effects and were trying to hide it as they thought they each were the only ones to suffer. I laughed so much when he told me that as I have a very vivid imagination!!!!


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 2, 2011)

imtrying said:


> what do you mean???!! I've got my diabetic xmas chocolate at the ready!! lol



I hope you have got the toilet roll on ice 

ps sorry if this to much toilet humor, but the thought of us eating the lovely D choc brings a smile to my face - I remember Granny a few years ago after one of my Aunts bought her a Thornton box of chocolates which she ate all at once


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2011)

Day 3 - Dry mouth and diabetic? Get drooling with Salivix!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 3, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2011)

Day 4 - Diabetic Rossogollas!* Sluuuuuuurrrrp! 







* an Indian sweet


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2011)

Day 5 - Mmmmmm! Some delicious Thornton's darkly diabetic chocolate!


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 5, 2011)

Ooo that looks so yummy -


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2011)

(Ordinary) Thornton's chocs are one of my weaknesses -- when Poundland have those little 85g bags in, I always get one (or two!).  They're so rich (must be quite a lot of cocoa in them)...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 5, 2011)

Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaarp!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaarp!



Was that the chocolate or have you started on the seasonal sprouts Mike?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 5, 2011)

Sprouts I can cope with without a murmer... but '_diabetic_' anything? Hold on to your hats everyone


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Day 5 - Mmmmmm! Some delicious Thornton's darkly diabetic chocolate!



NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Toilet to the ready - Secret Santa at work bought me some 2 years ago - took it home and binned it!!


----------



## imtrying (Dec 5, 2011)

ah Alan, these make me laugh every day!!! 

I dread to think the effects if one person ate these things each day of December!!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2011)

Arghh the good ol diabetic choocy from Thortons ive been bought it the last 2 years both on my birthday and xmas from my FIL he has been told its not to my liking but i got the truffles last year so he really just dont listen


----------



## imtrying (Dec 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> Arghh the good ol diabetic choocy from Thortons ive been bought it the last 2 years both on my birthday and xmas from my FIL he has been told its not to my liking but i got the truffles last year so he really just dont listen



lol Steff you should get him some for Xmas...just because it's 'diabetic' doesn't mean he can't eat it!! See how many times you get it after that!!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2011)

imtrying said:


> I dread to think the effects if one person ate these things each day of December!!!



It would help keep the (ahem) paper-recycling business afloat.


----------



## slipper (Dec 5, 2011)

As a newbie, I gather its not the done thing to suggest diabetic chocs for Christmas then


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2011)

slipper said:


> As a newbie, I gather its not the done thing to suggest diabetic chocs for Christmas then



Usually, anything specifically labelled 'diabetic' contains sweeteners that can cause gastric problems. They also contain carbs, so the advice is generally to treat yourself to the 'real thing' in moderation so you can properly enjoy it 

The 'diabetic' tag on these products is just a way for the manufacturers to charge a premium so they are the only winners.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 5, 2011)

Plus they never tell us in what way the thing is supposed to be 'suitable for diabetics'.

If they would say why they reckon it is, then of course 1,000's of diabetics who they aren't suitable for would be beating them round the head. So they don't.

It's a con to get the unwary to part with cash, frankly.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2011)

Day 6 - Luscious laxative chocolate caramels for fun and festive f*rts!


----------



## Steff (Dec 6, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Day 6 - Luscious laxative chocolate caramels for fun and festive f*rts!



thank heavens my fil cant see this sight thats one thing from there he aint got me


----------



## slipper (Dec 6, 2011)

This is my first Christmas as a diabetic (well as a known one), so will let you know what "treats" are in my stocking, and please feel free to advise where I should put them.!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2011)

slipper said:


> This is my first Christmas as a diabetic (well as a known one), so will let you know what "treats" are in my stocking, and please feel free to advise where I should put them.!



Perhaps, if you do receive some, the best thing would be to share the 'pleasure' around (making sure you miss your turn )



People do mean well, so it's hard to be ungrateful. My sister sent me a bag of 'goodies' last Christmas and most of them are still in the packets. This, despite the fact that she also buys me bags of jelly babies whenever I see her! I guess it is difficult to understand , and of course not helped by the word 'diabetic' on the packets seemingly making it officially OK for us.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 7, 2011)

We're all eagerly waiting to see what today's treat is.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> We're all eagerly waiting to see what today's treat is.



Oops!

Day 7 - Possibly the wrong season, but you know they are just around the corner - bet you we see these on the shelves on Boxing Day one year soon!


----------



## imtrying (Dec 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Oops!
> 
> Day 7 - Possibly the wrong season, but you know they are just around the corner - bet you we see these on the shelves on Boxing Day one year soon!



arrrggghhhh...I used to get these every year!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2011)

imtrying said:


> arrrggghhhh...I used to get these every year!!!!



Probably better to eat the box!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Probably better to eat the box!



HAHA! proper honest-to-goodness LOL!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2011)

Day 8 - Dip these delicious 'diabetic' cookies in your egg nog!


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Day 8 - Dip these delicious 'diabetic' cookies in your egg nog!



MMMMM could not help but start humming Rhianna in my head lol...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2011)

Day 9 - a lovely selection from our friends at Thornton's. Choose your poison!


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 9, 2011)

Bit of a 'theme' developing with Thorntons here

Makes me wonder, they clearly have a large range of so called 'diabetic chocs' so somebody must be buying them, but who?

Do well meaning people buy them as gifts and the equally well meaning recipients never say 'well actually, they are horrible, pointless and they give me terrible wind'?  Wonder how many people actually buy things like this for themselves and/ or like these things?

As a (admittedly) non D I have a box of 'real' chocs given to me on my Birthday a month ago and there are still some left as I limit myself to one a day (or two), but they are too nice ( and rich) to stuff them all in one go IMHO


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2011)

I imagine the majority are bought as gifts by well-meaning (or maybe malicious!) friends and relatives


----------



## slipper (Dec 9, 2011)

After all this talk of chocolate, I thought I would have some 70% , and was amazed.  I had a small piece, 3grams, (yes, I did weigh it) which was a small cube, and it had zero effect on my BG, even though it equated to 1g of sugar.

May have another one tonight


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 9, 2011)

A little of what you fancy ...  (instead of a lot of something 'healthy' but horrible)


----------



## imtrying (Dec 9, 2011)

just occured to me....maybe Thorntons don't actually know they're disgusting and rubbish for diabetics??!! I just wonder if anyone's ever told them...

might write them a letter lol...and ask them to eat a box to see what they think!


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 9, 2011)

imtrying said:


> just occured to me....maybe Thorntons don't actually know they're disgusting and rubbish for diabetics??!! I just wonder if anyone's ever told them...
> 
> might write them a letter lol...and ask them to eat a box to see what they think!



That's what I was thinking - bet no- one actually eats the things!


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Day 9 - a lovely selection from our friends at Thornton's. Choose your poison!



Oh here they are the main suspect these are the ones my fil has got me the last 3 years running at xmas


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 9, 2011)

My husband bought me some Thornton's diabetic chocs about 4 Xmases ago.  I said "I thought you would have known better, but anyway, why don't YOU eat them?"  He did!  The whole lot in a matter of hours, he would never buy them again!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2011)

Pattidevans said:


> My husband bought me some Thornton's diabetic chocs about 4 Xmases ago.  I said "I thought you would have known better, but anyway, why don't YOU eat them?"  He did!  The whole lot in a matter of hours, he would never buy them again!



I don't think we'll ever get a sponsorship deal from Thornton's! Actually, they used to be a customer of mine back in my payroll/personnel software-writing days


----------



## Gareth (Dec 9, 2011)

I just hope my family don't fall for the whole 'diabetic chocolate' thing as this is my first christmas as a diabetic. My father should have enough sense to get me the normal chocolates given his experience with my mother. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Newtothis (Dec 9, 2011)

Wouldn't it be fun if next year guys on the site create their own calendar - something on the lines of 'Calendar Girls' ...you know the type where you hide your bits behind a jar of crunchy peanut butter.....


----------



## trophywench (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll pass on looking at that, thanks .............. 

(Even Fireant wouldn't do it for me, no matter how big a hose he was wielding!  The only time I'd welcome him is with his mates and all their clothes on, should I ever set fire to meself!)

There's a place for everything, and this isn't it for that TY !


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2011)

trophywench said:


> (Even Fireant wouldn't do it for me, no matter how big a hose he was wielding!


ROFL@this had that glass of milk i had been anywhere near my mouth I would of spat it all over the shagpile


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2011)

I think we should stick with the diabotics calendars


----------



## GlucoseGary (Dec 9, 2011)

Just found this thread and it's making me feel sooooooooo guilty.
Bought my Dad Thornton's diabetic eggs the last couple of years. I had NO idea. Now it's my turn.
Oh well, what goes around comes around, I guess


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2011)

GlucoseGary said:


> Just found this thread and it's making me feel sooooooooo guilty.
> Bought my Dad Thornton's diabetic eggs the last couple of years. I had NO idea. Now it's my turn.
> Oh well, what goes around comes around, I guess



It's kharma Gary


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2011)

Day 10 - just the ticket on these warm winter days!


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 10, 2011)

You can blame George from the States for the ice cream.
http://www.snugburys.co.uk/diabetic-ice-cream.html   The ingredients are included on the web page and include fructose.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anybody actually eat this stuff?!


----------



## Tina63 (Dec 10, 2011)

I confess I naiively suggested buying the dreaded Thorntons Diabetic Chocolates to a friend of mine with an elderly T2 friend, not knowing any different 12 months ago.  Now I know otherwise......!

Our only negative 'windy' experience was when I bought my son some M&S sugar free orange & lemon drops and butterscotch drops (not sure of exact name) for on a long car journey......big mistake


----------



## trophywench (Dec 10, 2011)

Werthers make sugar free butterscotch and I quite like them, but a packet lasts me months.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2011)

Day 11 - more delicious chocolates made especially for us!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh blast - thought that was a box of proper Milk Tray !


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2011)

Day 12 - just the thing for spreading on your ryvita!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2011)

But why would you ever want to eat Apple Jelly in the first place, I wonder!


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 12, 2011)

Was in Thorntons today (having a coffee) when overheard a chap buying some of their love-erly diabetic chocs

Wanted SO much to warn him but was scared to cause a scene(not like me normally!) - should I have said something??


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Was in Thorntons today (having a coffee) when overheard a chap buying some of their love-erly diabetic chocs
> 
> Wanted SO much to warn him but was scared to cause a scene(not like me normally!) - should I have said something??



I think I possibly might have done to save some poor innocent from getting an undesirable 'present'  Might not have done much for their sales though and you might not have been welcomed back!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2011)

Day 13 - Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without some Franks...


----------



## vince13 (Dec 13, 2011)

I did try this some time back and didn't like or dislike it.  If I have ice cream, which I don't very often, I want it to be something I can actually taste - Kelly's honeycomb is very nice eek: I know !).


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 13, 2011)

Lady Willpower said:


> My brother in law brought me some of those chocs once and I had to tell him not to buy any more. Apart from the fat content they nearly blew the seat of my trousers off!!!!!!  I remember when the new type first came out with Maltose? in it. I was chatting to my diabetic consultant and he mentioned that he, and his secretary and nurses all had complimentary boxes to try just before they came onto the market. He told me that, the next day in the office, they were all looking a bit uncomfortable and rather 'shy'. It turned out that they all had the side effects and were trying to hide it as they thought they each were the only ones to suffer. I laughed so much when he told me that as I have a very vivid imagination!!!!



Much as I like & respect my diabetic team, this had me rolling on the floor!! 

When I was a kid a much loved & very kind elderly aunt used to buy me diabetic chocs or even worse, Karob (sp?!) at Christmas & Easter, which was pretty much the only choc I got - so so kind of her but eeeek! Strangely enough, I've never been that into chocolate...!!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually, carob isn't bad as a chocolate substitute; it's naturally sweet, so needs a lot less sugar, especially since it also doesn't contain any caffeine (or any of the other drugs in chocolate).  The latter means that it doesn't have the bitter undertones of chocolate, but if using carob flour in baking, a few drops of almond essence (or a bit of cardamon if using it to flavour a faux-Mexican dish) will fix that problem. 

Carob doesn't taste exactly like chocolate, but with judicious use of almond and vanilla essences in a cake, people will be hard-pressed to tell the difference.  When I was a member of an evening social club, and they held a "Bring and Share" party, my speciality was carob cupcakes with essences as described, and with raisins and nuts in them as well; I called them my "Chocolate Surprise" cupcakes, because people were surprised to learn that there was no chocolate in them. 

Mind you, I also remember (several years before diagnosis) buying some sweets (from one of those discount weigh-and-pack-it-yourself places) which were supposed to be "Smarties" but obvviously weren't; apart from the fact that the orange ones weren't orange flavoured as real orange Smarties are, they were obviously carob rather than chocolate; the maker had taken insufficient pains to mask the slight difference in taste.  They were enjoyable (and probably more suitable for small children than real Smarties, due to the lack of caffiene etc.), but I was annoyed by the dishonesty.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Dec 13, 2011)

What is Karob? Is it dairy free too?

Anyway these diabetic chocs....do they do, um, 'damage' if you only have 1 or 2?? OR only if you eat the entire bar/box....lol.

Is it not like any "sugar free" sweet - it does always warn of the gastric effects on the packet, sugar free polos etc!

My friends husband is diabetic and she said he gets the thorntons fudge/toffee as he likes it!? She never mentioned explosive effects...!

I have to admit to years ago buying my FIL diabetic chocolate from Boots thinking I was doing the right thing....woops.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 13, 2011)

lauraw1983 said:


> What is Karob? Is it dairy free too?



Carob is a natural chocolate substitute (made from locust-bean pods instead of cocoa beans) which is obtainable from all good health-food shops (and probably most crap ones as well).  As I already said in my previous reply, it's naturally sweet and caffiene-free, and for these two reasons needs less added sugar (or other sweetener); it doesn't taste quite like chocolate, but the difference is easily masked.

As with chocolate, whether carob products are made with milk or with some substitiute such as soya milk depends on the manufacturer.  However, since carob is marketed as a healthy substitute for chocolate, it's probably easier to get dairy-free carob products than chocolate ones.

Health-food shops usually sell carob-coated bars and the like, so you can try it before buying a bag of carob flour.  One thing to be wary of is that (unlike cocoa flour) carob flour isn't completely soluble, so if brewing a bedtime drink from it, use a filter coffee machine.


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 13, 2011)

*Carob*

In my teens I got the idea into my head that eating chocolate was giving me spots so for about 5 years the only 'chocolate' I ate was Carob - I actually like it but it's resemblance to chocolate varies with what else is with it eg the fruit and nut bars are quite similar but a 'milk chocolate' carob bar is quite different IMO - the texture is different for a start. Hadn't thought about it being lower in sugar but lacking in artificial nasties, but I suppose it is

An acquired taste, but I would imagine a better one,'health wise', to aquire than the dreaded 'Diabetic Chocolate'!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2011)

Day 14 - For all those with seasonal sore throats!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 14, 2011)

Great for those suffering sore throat *and* constipation.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> Great for those suffering sore throat *and* constipation.



Haha! Dual purpose!  Thanks for adding your support to my review of that book Robert - much appreciated


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 15 - anyone fancy a cup of 'Breezy Morning' diabetic tea with their metformin?


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 15, 2011)

Is it called "Breezy Morning" because it's sweetened with xylitol?  If it is, the name has an unfortunate appropriatness...


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 15, 2011)

Eventually found list of ingredients - this is just your basic fruit tea dressed up to con people into buying it

http://m.vitacost.com/mt/www.vitaco...oice-with-Dandelion-Root&un_jtt_v_cat=details

Suggest we all stick with Twinings, or better still 'own brand'. Would there be a teeny amount of carbs in a fruit tea though?


----------



## Tina63 (Dec 15, 2011)

I saw 'Diabetic Jam' a few weeks ago and thought to myself "Type 1 or type 2.........!"


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 16, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Eventually found list of ingredients - this is just your basic fruit tea dressed up to con people into buying it
> 
> http://m.vitacost.com/mt/www.vitaco...oice-with-Dandelion-Root&un_jtt_v_cat=details
> 
> Suggest we all stick with Twinings, or better still 'own brand'. Would there be a teeny amount of carbs in a fruit tea though?



It seems that in food, "diabetic" means the same thing as "organic" -- namely, "overpriced".


----------



## imtrying (Dec 16, 2011)

where's today's Alan??!! It's my guaranteed laugh of the day


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2011)

imtrying said:


> where's today's Alan??!! It's my guaranteed laugh of the day



Oops! 

Day 16 - How about some Dream Better Deal Better Health Cookies, with only healthy ingredients? (sweetened with fructose!)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

Day 17 - Fancy a choc ice?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

Day 18 - now, these I actually like!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Day 18 - now, these I actually like!



And there was me thinking someones 27 chocolate bars were going to get a mention


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> And there was me thinking someones 27 chocolate bars were going to get a mention



Don't you mean 20?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2011)

Day 19 - Don't like sugary peanut butter? Here's the solution!


----------



## imtrying (Dec 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Day 18 - now, these I actually like!



I'm with you on that one Alan...make a very yummy snack


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

Day 20 - Ooh! Some lovely, delicious....erm...'Healthin'!!


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 20, 2011)

What on earth is that? Where did you find it Northerner? Been searching the interweb to find out what's in this (as I do) but can't find it. Think you photo shopped it

Looks SO yummy...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> What on earth is that? Where did you find it Northerner? Been searching the interweb to find out what's in this (as I do) but can't find it. Think you photo shopped it
> 
> Looks SO yummy...



http://www.hflgoa.com/Diabetes-Care-p11.html


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks - Ok - so now I believe you

But (again) why would anyone get this - this product has over 53 carbs/100g. Their 'non diabetic' similar product is 55/100g. 

Whilst searching I found this statement from Asda, which I think is impressive. 

http://health.asda.com/products/our-position/diabetic-food-at-asda.aspx

If only others (Thorntons, I'm looking at you!) would have the same principles


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Thanks - Ok - so now I believe you
> 
> But (again) why would anyone get this - this product has over 53 carbs/100g. Their 'non diabetic' similar product is 55/100g.
> 
> ...



Well done ASDA! Perhaps they have some diabetics at head office


----------



## GlucoseGary (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I might go to ASDA in future instead of my GP - they seem to be right on it!


----------



## imtrying (Dec 20, 2011)

very well done Asda!! I am mightily impressed....

Alan - do you think we could forward this onto Thorntons???? or any food stockist for that matter?!


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 20, 2011)

To be fair I have been looking at other supermarkets - Sainsbury's has this to say

http://www2.sainsburys.co.uk/food/healthylifestyle/help_and_advice/diabetes/diabetes_faqs.htm

Which again seems quite good to me

Aparently they took tonnes () of sugar out of there foods in 2007 -good for them but what was it doing there in the first place?

Will look at Tesco next...


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 20, 2011)

Just caught up with this - well done Northy, some good stuff on here!  When I was first diagnosed my Gran came over from Birmingham and had been doing a bit of nifty research into all things diabetic........."here you are Karen, some lovely diabetic humbugs"  They were the worst things ever and were not humbugs but pastilles - yuck!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 20, 2011)

Well done Asda for shooting down one urban myth -- it's a pity they've fallen for the "aspartame is harmful" myth, whoever is responsible for their own-brand soft drinks has obviously been reading the wrong websites. 



Flutterby said:


> When I was first diagnosed my Gran came over from Birmingham and had been doing a bit of nifty research into all things diabetic........."here you are Karen, some lovely diabetic humbugs"  They were the worst things ever and were not humbugs but pastilles - yuck!



Gives "bah, humbug!" a new meaning.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

Day 21 - Just the thing to spread your diabetic apple jelly on: diabetic bread!


----------



## Gareth (Dec 21, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Day 21 - Just the thing to spread your diabetic apple jelly on: diabetic bread! ]



Oh dear lord, bet that tastes awful. I'll stick to wholemeal thank you very much.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

Gareth said:


> Oh dear lord, bet that tastes awful. I'll stick to wholemeal thank you very much.



I suspect it's something like Burgen soya and linseed which is actually very tasty - but why put the 'diabetic' tag on it??  As though we were some sort of different species  Low glycaemic bread is good for everyone!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2011)

Day 22 - Diabetic-friendly pitta bread, as certified by the Glycemic Research Institute of Washington DC!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 22, 2011)

It's not just pitta bread, it's PITA bread.  (I presume nobody's explained to them what the initialism PITA means; as this is a family-friendly forum, it can't be explained here either.)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha! Well spotted Robert!  True of a lot of these 'diabetic-friendly' items, I suspect! 

For those who don't know, and without giving it all away, it stands for 'Pain In The A....'


----------



## imtrying (Dec 22, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> It's not just pitta bread, it's PITA bread.  (I presume nobody's explained to them what the initialism PITA means; as this is a family-friendly forum, it can't be explained here either.)



 I take it I shouldn't google it whilst at work then??!!


----------



## imtrying (Dec 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Haha! Well spotted Robert!  True of a lot of these 'diabetic-friendly' items, I suspect!
> 
> For those who don't know, and without giving it all away, it stands for 'Pain In The A....'



oh! lol should have read your post before replying to Robert's!! lol


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2011)

Day 23 - I have no idea what this is!


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 23, 2011)

Interesting one that Northy.........


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> Interesting one that Northy.........



Apparently 'Churan' means 'digestive powder'


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 23, 2011)

I was just googling it and came to the same answer as you.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> I was just googling it and came to the same answer as you.



Yum yum!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Apparently 'Churan' means 'digestive powder'



I'll stick with the biscuits, thank you very much. 

(Although I more usually call them "suggestive biscuits", due to the old ads for the Breakaway choc bar (forgotten which year) -- does anyone else remember those?)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I'll stick with the biscuits, thank you very much.
> 
> (Although I more usually call them "suggestive biscuits", due to the old ads for the Breakaway choc bar (forgotten which year) -- does anyone else remember those?)



Nudge nudge, wink wink, say no more!


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 23, 2011)

*Alternative names for foods*

I have embarrased myself on several occasions as there are quite a few 'family' names for things that I've gotten so used to using that I have used them in 'mixed' company

'Suggestives' (as above) is one, but I have always called a Swiss Roll a 'doing' (pronounced doy-ng to rhyme with,er boing). My Mum says it used to be a brand name for them - must google it one day. 

I have for a long time called the home music system the 'grandad' because of an old Not the Nine O'Clock News sketch. When I met my OH he thought it was a Cornish saying as my brother says it too

Wobbly things have 'gone wobbly Ron' for reasons lost in the mist of time... I could go on but I have already hijacked this tread (or is that just my word for it?)

Have you saved something extra yummy for the last one tomorrow Northerner? Looking forward to it!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2011)

Day 24 - Just the tonic for your Christmas Eve, a delicious DiabeDrink!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2011)

Nobody noticed that I forgot to post Day 25 yesterday! Here it is, some delicious diabetic rice!


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 26, 2011)

Advent calendars finish on 24th usually Alan, but that rice looks D-lish so thanks for the extra!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Advent calendars finish on 24th usually Alan, but that rice looks D-lish so thanks for the extra!



I'd forgotten that!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 26, 2011)

Quite a few I see now finish on the 25th.

Maybe it's an extra value thing and eventually we will see them going all the way till the 1st?


----------



## Steff (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah my lads kinnerton one went up until the 25th which he was very pleased about


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 27, 2011)

The Club Pogo Advent Calendar went to the 25th.


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 27, 2011)

Never seen one before with 25th on, must be going to the wrong places!

K had a 'Where's Wally' chocolate one from her Gran this year, it only went to 24th -
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B005L9F4VK/ref=aw_d_iv_kitchen?is=l

Should I take it back?


----------

